

Show HN: Startup Onesies - a weekend project - coreymaass
http://startuponesies.com

======
kscottz
What about mommy's little start up? This seems like most of the start-ups I've
come to know. Daddy, the non-technical co-founder just throws in some DNA and
management and slaps his name all over the product. Mommy, the technical co-
founder and lead engineer, does most of the work and doesn't get any
recognition.

~~~
coreymaass
Ha! This has been a source of much debate, actually. Most female entrepreneur-
friends I spoke with said they'd feel left out, and I hate that. But I had to
start with one product, so I figured I'd go for the larger market first, and
then expand. I definitely want to give credit where it's due :-)

------
tehwebguy
Cool idea!

FYI a few years back when the Where The Wild Things Are movie made onesies
super popular again my old company printed some for one of our bands and
called them "onesies" \- Gerber sent us a cease & desist letter within a month
for using their trademark.

Bummer because (infant) bodysuit doesn't have quite the same ring to it.

~~~
coreymaass
Oh no! Is it a copyrighted word? That would put a damper on my plans... :-)

~~~
madoublet
Some ideas: ourbabystartup.com, mybabystartup.com, lilstartup.com.

These are all available. And, it gives you options for other baby products.

~~~
coreymaass
Wow, thank you!

------
desouzt
A onesie has a completely different meaning in England (it's like an all in
one pyjamas) - I was expecting something like this :
[http://c84e75a0be4d36ae45af-2d30e5c80739923c8e8ade725c23fc90...](http://c84e75a0be4d36ae45af-2d30e5c80739923c8e8ade725c23fc90.r36.cf2.rackcdn.com/images_thumb_cache/Unisex_Cookie_Monster_Sesame_Street_Hooded_Onesie_500_478_514_76.jpg)

But your site seems to be suggesting something slightly different? Either way,
it's a cool idea!

~~~
coreymaass
Yeah, try googling "startup onesie" \- it's a bunch of grown-ups. The U.S.
Would be my market focus, and I _thought_ this was the main term used here...

Another lesson learned in "know your market well".

~~~
desouzt
Ah I see! Sorry I thought I was going to be able to order a onesie (all in one
pyjama) with my startup logo/text on it! Congrats on building the site and
getting it done though - always good to actually do it rather than just talk
about doing it.

------
coreymaass
Well, shoot! There goes that idea... It's like Xerox. No one calls them
anything else.

~~~
ferrisford
You might get away with "Onesies" if you actually use Gerber brand clothes to
make your product. You'd need the Gerber logo tag in the product photo and
even then they probably won't like it.

For alternatives you can go with one-piece, (baby)jumpsuit, or rompers.
Creepers is the term everyone uses in the UK.

Source - Too much time dealing with this exact naming issue.

~~~
coreymaass
Appreciate you sharing your experience. Never even thought about it.

